# Mountain lion down



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I was very lucky this last year. Back in September I killed my Nine Mile Utah bear and then I drew a mountain lion tag. Just a few weeks ago I was able to harvest my Boulder Mountain-lion tag. My wife is so happy to have my bear and mountain lion rugs at the taxidermist. Hope you enjoy my mountain lion hunt. It was the hardest, most physically demanding hunt I've ever been on. My lion was just over 7 feet from nose to tail and weighed 145lbs. I could barely lift it. Thanks, -Blake


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

That's awesome! I went on a lion hunt a couple years ago. Really fun but also really cold and tough at times. Glad to see you were successful and good luck on that taxidermy bill.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats on an awesome cat


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looked pretty awesome congratulations

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

